# Academic job offer @ RAK



## antar20 (Jun 4, 2008)

Dear All, 
I need you kind advice concerning an offer I recieved from the Ittihad university in Ras Al Khema (RAK). 
I am an assistant professor (with one PhD and two MAs) working in Egypt (home country) where salaries are awfully low (less than 300 dollars per month). But I managed to get an advisory position at a USAID-funded project in Egypt (for 1500 $ per month + medical care).
Now RAK university offers a total of 10125 AED + 22.000 Housing yearly + 16.000 furniture once every 4 years. (+ anual tickects for me and may family + medical care for all +2 months paid vacation). 
so, is it worthwhile to take the risk of leaving my new position in Egypt and go to RAK? how is life like there (prices, accomodation)? school expenses for children at the primary stage? 
I will also need a used car, so how much would a 1990s model cost? 
thanks


----------

